# Window Trim Detail



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thought I would share with you the window trim detail I am doing for a customer. There are a total of 27 cuts to be made for each window but I think you will find the final outcome pleasing.

All the material is made on site with exception of the crown molding on the top of the window. The process for building the window is as follows:

1) Cut the bottom piece to the proper depth. The window has a 3/4" channel all the way around it. Essentially build a box and slide it in or cut top and bottom first and then I cut the side pieces and pressure fit it into place.

2) Rip the side pieces to width 4" and length. I like to set a combination square to scribe a line for the 1/8" reveal for greater consistency. Once the piece is ripped to width I cut it to length.

3) To build the top piece cut it to size and then on a table I measure and attach the mitre crown molding to it. I also attach the bottom 3/8" piece to it with brad nails and glue. Once it is built you simply place it on top of the window.

All the pieces are rounded over on a router table used on site.

A little DAP caulking and some paint leaves you with a fine piece of window trim.

I have to go out there today and finish hanging two more doors and doing one last window detail. I will take a picture today one of the doors and windows finished with paint on it for you to see.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks good. I am doing interior trim with ash. ad it is , for most part the same style. Takes a little time, but sure looks good with paint, or stain.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A usual outstanding Job for display on the forum. Do you or have you ever made any mistakes? Just wondering for the rechard.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> A usual outstanding Job for display on the forum. Do you or have you ever made any mistakes? Just wondering for the rechard.


Actually yes I made a mistake today Jerry and cut the bottom piece for a deep window well I had to do and forgot to notch it out. Thank god I did not nail it in and did a dry fir to see how it fit so I had to pull it out and make one with a notch.

For the record I make tons of mistakes I am just to darn stupid to give up so I try it again till I get it right. :yes4:


----------



## robertk (Nov 5, 2008)

Very,very nice job, excellent detail.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks the only draw back is time. These are not quick to make and if you rush you can make mistakes. Mind you the plus of this detail is ease of material and the ability to work with MDF which is forgiving on your saw but not your lungs. 

I sure miss my shop when i have to do this type of work outside of the shop. I need to buy a good portable tablesaw to make it easier but my god its getting expensive buying these tools.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Door Trim Job Complete*

Today I went back out for the last time and got the job finished.

I have taken a few pictures showing the doors and windows finished.

I also showed a few tools I use to help me hang the door.

The detail is easy to build and looks very nice. A touch of DAP and a splash of paint and it looks great.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job, Dan. The trim will look great after a good painting. I never thought of using MDF as a trim around doors and windows but that sure looks good.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Ron. If oyu have the time you would be amazed at how in expensive it is to make. Eseentially a sheet of 3/4", 3/8" and 1" MDF is all you need. 

Make sure you have help cutting the larger 1" thick sheets of MDF. They are very heavy


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

yes they are very heavy, I have a couple of 3/4" and a 1/2" sheet in the back part of the shop and I had all I could do to get them there. I'm kind of partial to real wood trim but might try to trim out the windows in the back part of the shop with MDF when I get to that point, to keep cost down. It does take paint really good and looks nice.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya I find a sheet of strofoam helps to cut it down to size and then it is more manageable. I also bought one of these to help me lif the sheet up its Called Legup Table-Saw Panel Lifter - Lee Valley Tools

Works well and was worth the money. The other tihng to ois to presand the edges of the MDF to help seal them before painting.


----------

